# lionheads



## chefbrew (Feb 22, 2009)

I live in SE North Carolina, currently have an angora and am looking to adopt or acquire one to two baby lionheads. if anyone has info i would greatly appreciate any and all. please email me at 

[email protected] will travel within relative distance.

thank you sean


----------



## Haley (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Sean! Sorry I missed this thread before! Have you checked out www.petfinder.com ? There are so many bunnies who need homes, Im sure you can find one in your area.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck on your search! :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Mar 15, 2009)

Have you had any luck finding a lionhead?


----------

